# what ebuild provides dig or nslookup

## bombcar

I can't seem to find it. I wish there was an emerge -S "command provided" option.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gruffi

```
kai7up root # emerge -s bind-tools

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : bind-tools ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-dns/bind-tools

      Latest version available: 9.2.2

      Latest version installed: 9.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 4,951 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/bind9-beta.html

      Description: bind tools: dig, nslookup, and host

      License:     as-is

```

----------

## fcgreg

You can find it in Portage under the name "bind-tools" (net-dns/bind-tools).  It includes dig, nslookup, and host.

Happy Gentoo-ing!

----------

## Gruffi

actually i should have posted this code:

```
kai7up root # emerge -S nslookup

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nslookup ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  net-dns/bind-tools

      Latest version available: 9.2.2

      Latest version installed: 9.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 4,951 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/bind9-beta.html

      Description: bind tools: dig, nslookup, and host

      License:     as-is
```

----------

## bombcar

Thank you! I tried bindutils, but obviously I was off a bit.

----------

## jtaylor72

 *Baron FrostFire wrote:*   

> actually i should have posted this code:
> 
> ```
> kai7up root # emerge -S nslookup
> 
> ...

 

How did you get your search to do this?  When I searched for nslookup, it returned 0 results.

----------

## ledskof

If you look really close, you'll see that he used a capital 'S', which is the same as doing: 

```
fireskof root # emerge --searchdesc nslookup

Searching...

[ Results for search key : nslookup ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  net-dns/bind-tools

      Latest version available: 9.2.2

      Latest version installed: 9.2.2

      Size of downloaded files: 4,951 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/bind9-beta.html

      Description: bind tools: dig, nslookup, and host

      License:     as-is
```

Here's the info on it:

```
       --searchdesc (-S)

              Matches the search string against the description field as  well

              as  the package name.  Take caution as the descriptions are also

              matched as regular expressions.
```

----------

## bombcar

Looks close to what I want, but I'd still like an exact list of each command provided by an ebuild; for example, netatalk provides a bunch of little commands that are hard to find unless you know they came from netatalk.

----------

## ledskof

That's a little extreme don't you think?

Do you just want the executable binaries or every file it installs?

That would quite inflate the size of the portage tree. Imagine all the files just for something like xfree. Even if you only include binaries. It would also create a lot of unncessary portage maintenance everytime packages change their binaries. It would be difficult to write a script to search through the packages to determine that type of thing...

Otherwise, if you emerge the gentoolkit, and if you have the package installed already, you could either do

```
etcat -f bind-tools
```

or

```
qpkg -l bind-tools
```

----------

## sevec

yes.. sometimes i too wished there was a field in the ebuild besides the description for the commands it provides and maybe also the shared libraries.

it might be nice to have but i don't know how usefull it would be.

----------

## bombcar

I don't think it would be all that hard; after the "work" directory is used but pre installation of the files, a simple find command would find all the executable.

RPMs provide "--whatprovides" and similar options. I think it would be very useful, at least when I want to run a command, but don't know where it comes from.

Dumb luck saves me most of the time, if I want to run emacs, I can just 

```
emerge -p emacs
```

 and find that that's what I want.

Sometimes I have to use emerge -s, but I'd really like to be able to find some of the obscure commands.

----------

